# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ο Περιστέρης και η τσουλούφα γυναίκα του

## binary

Εδω και 4 μερες ερχεται ενα περιστερι στο παραθυρο της κουζινας και το ταιζω - ο περιστερης! Σημερα ηρθε και η γυναικα του, που εχει και κατι σαν τσουλουφι ( παιδια δυστυχως δεν γνωριζω απο περιστερια ).

Αφου εφαγαν, ο περιστερης χτυπαγε το τζαμι με το ραμφος του - μαλλον ηθελε περισσοτερη τροφη... Το εκανε για 1η φορα και μου εκανε εντυπωση!

Απο αυριο περισσοτερη τροφη αφου τωρα πλεον θα φερνει και τη γυναικα του! Εαν μπορεσω θα τους τραβηξω φωτο - ελπιζω να φαινονται γιατι θα βγαλω φωτο χωρις να τραβηξω την κουρτινα. Θα τα τρομαξω.

Θα δουμε αν ολα πανε καλα...

----------


## Efthimis98

Βλέπω οι επισκέπτες να γίνονται μόνιμοι! Με το καλό να κάνουν και τη φωλιά τους στο μπαλκόνι/παράθυρο σου να σε γεμίσου με κουτσουλιές. Χαχαχα, όμορφα αλλά βρώμικα και ακατάστατα πουλάκια τα περιστέρια.

Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες τους!!!

----------


## jk21

Νεκταριε ξερω οτι εισαι απο αυτους που δεν μπορουν να αρνηθουν τροφη σε αγρια πουλακια ! Ευχομαι να εχεις υπομονη με την καθαριοτητα , να ευχαριστιεσαι την εμπειρια αυτη (ισως πιο ωραια απο το να ταιζουμε και τα οικοσιτα ) αλλα προσοχη μακρια απο τα δικα σου για αποφυγη μεταδοσης ασθενειων !

----------


## Soulaki

Ωραία, Αντε να αυξηθεί η οικογένεια.....περιμένουμε φωτό, αν μπορέσεις, και δεν σε πάρουν είδηση και φύγουν.....

----------


## binary

Καλημερα και Καλη Χρονια σε Ολους και Ολες με Υγεια ευχομαι!

Οι  φωτο απο τον 'Περιστερι' και τη Γυναικα του τη 'Τσουλουφα'! Δεν μπορεσα  για καλυτερες φωτογραφιες παιδια... νομιζω οτι θα τα τρομαζα αν τα  πλησιαζ περισσοτερο, ποσο μαλλον να προσπαθουσα να τραβηξω τη κουρτινα.

Ερχονται 2 - 3 φορες καθε μερα και τους βαζω περιστεροτροφη. Ο πετσοπας με ρωτησε αν πηρα και περιστερι λολ. 

Σχετικα  με το θεμα καθαριοτητας, κυταξα και δεν ειδα τιποτα να 'περπαταει' π.χ.  Τροφη τους βαζω μονο και μετα πολυ καλο πλυσιμο τα χερια. Τα πουλια μου  ειναι στο σαλονι οποτε δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος.

----------


## Soulaki

Τα γλυκουλια μου...καλα κανείς και τα ταΐζεις, που να βρούμε τροφή, με τέτοιο καιρό, τα καημένα.

----------


## xrisam

Αχου τα πεινάνανε τα καημενάκια! Τι να κάνουνε και αυτες οι ψυχούλες.

Οι φωτογραφίες ςίναι πολύ ωραίες παρόλο που δεν βλέπουμε τις φατσούλες τους!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Νεκτάριε καλή χρονιά να  ΄χεις . Είναι λες και βλέπει κάποιος θέατρο σκιών , ιδιαίτερα στην τρίτη φωτό που ξεχωρίζει παντακάθαρα το περίγραμμα της Τσουλούφας . Πάντως να γνωρίζεις πως τα περιστέρια είναι πολύ καλά και με ζώα που δείχνουν έντονα την ευγνωμοσύνη τους σε αυτούς που τα φροντίζουν . Βέβαια περιστέρι = ψείρα .  Γι΄ αυτό προσοχή να μην έχουν επαφή με τα πουλιά σου .  (μακάρι να κολλήσεις )  Καλή συνέχεια .

----------


## Cristina

χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια και σε σενα!
Μπραβο σου που τα φροντιζεις!
 Ειχα μαζεψει και εγω μερικα στο μπαλκονι μου πριν χρονια. Ηταν και ενα μαυρο με τσουλουφι , τοσο ομορφο.Στον ηλιο γινοταν πρασινο-μπλε,πανεμορφο....Τρωγανε απο το χερι μου πλεον. Τωρα μου εμεινε μονο ενα ζευγαρι δεκαοκτουρες ( Εκεινος και Εκεινη  :Big Grin: ) που τα ταιζω μια φορα την ημερα. Θελει οντως προσοχη με τις ψειρες.
Ειναι ψυχες και αυτα τα πουλια!

----------

